# Brodie 13 weeks old



## P Weeks (Sep 29, 2011)

Can't they be puppies forever??


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

My boyfriend keeps trying to tell Vincent to stop growing and stay a puppy forever  They are adorable!
Brodie is the cutest


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah Brodie - What a stunner - especially with his ears forward in the first picture! TOO SWEET!


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Awwww, adorable Brodie 
How many months before our beloved cockerpoos are fully grown?

Kaz x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

P Weeks said:


> Can't they be puppies forever??


Awww ... Brodie is gorgeous. Actually I think they do look like puppies for ever ... they have that teddybear look about them, even as adults. 

They are fully grown, height wise, at around 10 months ... then fill out a bit after that.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Brodie, what a very lovely puppy you are 
Sue's right though, they just stay cute forever


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree you can always clip them to look more puppy like.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so cute!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brodie is a beauty for sure xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Brodie is gorgeous!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Awwwwww so cute :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------

